
Artists Create “Infinite Skulls” Using GANs - Artnome
https://www.artnome.com/news/2019/1/22/ai-artist-robbie-barrat-and-painter-ronan-barrot-collaborate-on-infinite-skulls
======
equalunique
LSD and DMT always made me see "infinite skulls" so immediately I was drawn to
this HN submission.

IMO, aticles explaining AI art processes are a great medium for introducing
non-CompSci folks to AI concepts, like how this piece does regarding GANs -
the gallery exhibit even more so.

One of my Comp Sci professors used a very similar technique for the designs he
had printed on 4'x4' canvases which hung from the walls in his office.

~~~
halfjew222
Something like this?

[https://i.pinimg.com/736x/0a/57/48/0a57488bad46342b73d911135...](https://i.pinimg.com/736x/0a/57/48/0a57488bad46342b73d9111354deca89.jpg)

------
tehsauce
Pretty cool! Excited for the day GANs produce something more meaningful
though. I hope that after enough misfires like this eventually someone will
produce art that is compelling on its own, without being carried by the "ai"
label.

~~~
jjcm
For what it's worth, we're using a GAN to generate fake user avatars for our
products. They're real enough that we can use them in advertising, and since
there's no actual person whose photo was taken, we don't require a signed
model release form - something that was really difficult to get out of
modeling studios since we wanted to open source the images after. GANs really
solved our problem in this sense.

~~~
ovi256
This would be a great addition to a service like
[https://placeholder.com/](https://placeholder.com/)

They could offer GAN placeholders for many different subjects, like
landscapes, cars, groups of people.

If you run such a service, let's talk about the implementation :)

~~~
jjcm
It'd be really interesting to try that. I think anything organic it'd work
well with - people, landscapes, etc. But I've noticed that a lot of the cars
that come out of stylegan are pretty abstract - it seems to have trouble with
machined objects. Lines don't always line up, which is fine on something
organic since there's already an aspect of randomness in our bodies, but on
mechanical objects it feels foreign.

Once we open source this I'd be interesting in doing gan placeholders as a
service though, completely license free.

